# How much SqFt/Hour Drywall Hanging



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MDjim said:


> Our drywall guys won't scrap out. Good on ya


They shouldn't !! It's not there job ! It's the G/Cs job ! 


But some Dumb D/C MOFO 20 Years ago started scrapping out his houses ..now were all expected to do It. 

It's the General Contractors job to keep the job site clean ! But those days are gone .


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

blacktop said:


> They shouldn't !! It's not there job ! It's the G/Cs job !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get that I guess. It's usually no big deal for us, we just send a laborer over.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

But outta curiosity, what's the reason? If the other trades have to clean up. I'm just asking cause I don't know.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> They shouldn't !! It's not there job ! It's the G/Cs job !
> 
> 
> But some Dumb D/C MOFO 20 Years ago started scrapping out his houses ..now were all expected to do It.
> ...


It was 25 years ago and I worked for him :laughing:. 

We loaded his trailer and 4x4 van with scrap. He dumped it the woods up north. He owned property. DNR no beuno with it, but have another beer and all is well:thumbup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MDjim said:


> But outta curiosity, what's the reason? If the other trades have to clean up. I'm just asking cause I don't know.


A G/C has many jobs! One Is to Keep the job site clean ! It's just a general rule ! At'least it use to be ! But nowadays Subs are treated like Bitches ! IMO! I'm not saying It's like this Nation wide ..But It Is!!!


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

blacktop said:


> A G/C has many jobs! One Is to Keep the job site clean ! It's just a general rule ! At'least it use to be ! But nowadays Subs are treated like Bitches ! IMO! I'm not saying It's like this Nation wide ..But It Is!!!



I got ya. Well it's alive and well here. We take care of it


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

blacktop said:


> They shouldn't !! It's not there job ! It's the G/Cs job !
> 
> 
> But some Dumb D/C MOFO 20 Years ago started scrapping out his houses ..now were all expected to do It.
> ...


I think everyone should be responsible for cleaning up their own mess but hey that's just me . It is the GC job to make sure contractors clean up their mess when they are done . If they don`t hire someone who will .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

cranbrook2 said:


> I think everyone should be responsible for cleaning up their own mess but hey that's just me . It is the GC job to make sure contractors clean up their mess when they are done . If they don`t hire someone who will .


Are you paying your subs for labor /materials/clean up ? And debris removal ?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> They shouldn't !! It's not there job ! It's the G/Cs job !
> 
> 
> But some Dumb D/C MOFO 20 Years ago started scrapping out his houses ..now were all expected to do It.
> ...


Huh? Since when is it someone else's job to clean up your mess? I don't ever expect a spotless site, but all my subs broom clean and dispose of their debris in the dumpster I provide. I do sweep constantly as well as run shop vacs constantly, but to say its the GC's job to clean everyone's mess is wrong...imho. 

If I hire a new sub, they are told this. I have never had one tell me its my job.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

"Clean up or pay up." We do not have this on our sites but have seen this on many sites. I believe in it.

We ask our subs to at least put it in a pile and sweep so all we have to do is come in and take away a pile. If our dump truck is on site, they (subs) are expected to put it there.

When I was a drywall sub I used to go as far as mopping the floors (concrete).


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Are you paying your subs for labor /materials/clean up ? And debris removal ?


I,m not talking about removal , I am talking about cleaning up your mess and putting it in a pile just like the framers do . Contractors shouldn`t have to trip over each others mess . It is all part of being professional .:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

blacktop said:


> They shouldn't !! It's not there job ! It's the G/Cs job !
> 
> 
> But some Dumb D/C MOFO 20 Years ago started scrapping out his houses ..now were all expected to do It.
> ...


Oh, BS....in the 70's and on every job I have ever seen the drywall guys scrapped the job. Tapers scrape the floor also. All subs were & are expected to clean up their mess. 



blacktop said:


> A G/C has many jobs! One Is to Keep the job site clean ! It's just a general rule ! At'least it use to be ! But nowadays Subs are treated like Bitches ! IMO! I'm not saying It's like this Nation wide ..But It Is!!!


I, nor any other Contractor I know treat each other or subs like bitches. Now if you want to have an attitude while on the job stand by to be stood on...:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Huh? Since when is it someone else's job to clean up your mess? I don't ever expect a spotless site, but all my subs broom clean and dispose of their debris in the dumpster I provide. I do sweep constantly as well as run shop vacs constantly, but to say its the GC's job to clean everyone's mess is wrong...imho.
> 
> If I hire a new sub, they are told this. I have never had one tell me its my job.


I'ts your job! To keep a clean job site!!! I understand that It's not this way anymore . I get that.. I deal with It! But I still say It's the G/Cs job to clean up behind a sub before the next one walks in ..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I'ts your job! To keep a clean job site!!! I understand that It's not this way anymore . I get that.. I deal with It! But I still say It's the G/Cs job to clean up behind a sub before the next one walks in ..


So you leave all you scrap and trash in the house and expect the GC to throw it in the trash for you? 

I treat my subs well. I also work side by side with some of them. I have some of the same subs I had 10 years ago...my drywaller being one of them. He has always swept up, thrown away his trash, ran a scraper on the floor, etc. 

My electrician is by far the messiest sub, but even he sweeps up his mess....just like I clean up my mess.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

blacktop said:


> I'ts your job! To keep a clean job site!!! I understand that It's not this way anymore . I get that.. I deal with It! But I still say It's the G/Cs job to clean up behind a sub before the next one walks in ..


Nope. 

Sorry. 

Leave a disaster on site and your number goes along with the trash when I clean it up for you.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Everyone cleans up their own mess. One of my guys or myself will change the ram board and paper when it is trashed, do the fine tune cleaning, ect.... Trash and debris outside is cleaned up everyday, fine tuned every Friday. End of the job low man gets to vacuum up the little debris in the yard and fine grade the site.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

griz said:


> Oh, BS....in the 70's and on every job I have ever seen the drywall guys scrapped the job. Tapers scrape the floor also. All subs were & are expected to clean up their mess.
> 
> 
> 
> I, nor any other Contractor I know treat each other or subs like bitches. Now if you want to have an attitude while on the job stand by to be stood on...:thumbsup:


I guess I was brought up around General Contractors that had a different mindset .. I've never worked for a Janitor !


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Funny how a thread can goes sideways in a hurry...lol!


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Funny how a thread can goes sideways in a hurry...lol!



Sorry about that! Lol


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

blacktop said:


> I guess I was brought up around General Contractors that had a different mindset .. I've never worked for a Janitor !


I didn't realize that your job was so special that you don't have to clean up after yourself , :blink: That would be like framers leaving lumber laying around with nails sticking out . Oh well the GC will take care of it .:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm pretty flexible. Around here, most subs do their own clean up.

If I''m working alone, then I always know who to blame for everything:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Is this some kind of joke.............:blink:


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I know where Blacktop is coming from. My first real job when I was in HS was being a laborer for a drywall subcontractor. The "labor crew" would go to each job after the piece rate hangers finished a house and we would scrape out the house and sweep it before the finisher would start. We would also deliver the finishers materials, install beads and hang anything the piece rate crews didn't hang. Most times it was anything over 10'. The only thing the PR crews did was hang. We rarely went back to a job after the finisher was complete to sweep up sanding dust but those finishers did very little sanding and dropped very little mud on the floors. In over 30 years in the trades, it has never the GC's job to clean up after subcontractors. 

After I got some "hourly experience" I was hired by a piece rate guy that lost his partner. On a typical house in the 80's we averaged about 70 to 90 boards a day. The money boards were in the ceilings and garages, less cutting. On a normal 2500 sq ft house we would have the first and second floor ceilings done by early afternoon. One of us would do the second floor walls while the other did the first floor. Smaller, easier houses we could do in a long day but the average house was never more than 2 days.

These days with the design of houses and the lack of quality lumber and skilled framers; I would think getting 50 boards a day is a very good day. I've seen our commercial sub hang close to 200 stand up boards on big office jobs.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Back in the late 80's early 90's We never scraped a house out ! The G/C's did It. 

When the Home was finished out ,,We swept up the dust a bit . That was It! 


I cut my teeth In this trade working for G/C's that are now Retired or dead. 

Things are Different now . I get that ! The truck ass C/C's And The Relator's with A G/C license have a big Big hold on the building industry ! 
I only have a few G/C's that are true Carpenters . Taught by they're Fathers . These are the guys I Jump when they call!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Is this some kind of joke.............:blink:


New construction and reno are a bit different .


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe you didn't clean up your mess but I'm sure the guy you worked for did. You just don't remember. 

Back in the day we did huge tract homes developments. High rise condos. I don't recall any gc's cleaning up our mess. :no: Might be my CRS..............:wheelchair:


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

If YOU make the mess, YOU clean it up. Period. There's no debating that with me if I hire you. You don't get paid until it's cleaned up, whether I do it (and back-charge you), or you do it. It IS the GC's job to keep a clean site, and that includes making sure other trades clean up after themselves.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Back on topic. I hung close to 45 square feet of board today in under two hours!


Sometimes I hate remodeling.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> If YOU make the mess, YOU clean it up. Period. There's no debating that with me if I hire you. You don't get paid until it's cleaned up, whether I do it (and back-charge you), or you do it. It IS the GC's job to keep a clean site, and that includes making sure other trades clean up after themselves.


I agree! 100%


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Back on topic. I hung close to 45 square feet of board today in under two hours!
> 
> 
> Sometimes I hate remodeling.


30 sqft in 45 minutes for me today. And I scrapped out what was left of the sheet. Another ten minutes :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Back in the late 80's early 90's We never scraped a house out ! The G/C's did It.
> 
> When the Home was finished out ,,We swept up the dust a bit . That was It!
> 
> ...


As a carpenter/GC who was taught by his father and grand father, I agree there are not many GCs around anymore who can self perform their own work. 

What is a C/C? I dig the "truck ass" label :laughing: Although im in my truck a lot more now days :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Oops. I forgot about my Union days.................We had Union Laborers  following us around cleaning up after us. No questions asked. :thumbsup: 

That was on all my Union jobs.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> What is a C/C?


Sorry...I meant g/c.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My head hurts.........I don't think I want to try and read that again.

Andrew, where are you from?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> My head hurts.........I don't think I want to try and read that again.
> 
> Andrew, where are you from?


Just so you know, that post I commented on was deleted by the moderators. I think it was a drunk poster new guy.


----------



## OMB (May 6, 2012)

I've done some drywall; a few larger jobs but generally small remodels that I didn't want to involve my regular sub b/c they were less than 10 sheets. The only job I clocked was a 110 sheet project; not cutup but 2/3 was 16' high and 1/3 was a 12' radius at the ridge instead of a peak... took 5 days alone with a top quality result and I'm NOT a drywall guy, so true hanger WILL do better than that.
When I ran a subdivision there was a hanger that averaged about 40 sheets a day alone and I was told at the time that was good for a solo act in average areas, no large cathedrals, radiuses, small houses. When I subbed it out the deal was one week- 2 days to hang, 3 to finish... only once went over, one week and half day on a 3900sf. He would put enough guys on to meet the schedule, I never concerned myself with it so I never tracked production. Everybody I know works by the piece so why is production a concern?

As for cleanup, in this region that's easy; GC provides the dumpster, trades fill it. It makes sense to me; you make a big mess, you cleanup a big mess. Many years ago I was part of a remodel that required the taper to protect existing surfaces but he didn't have to do any cleanup... the messiest taper I have ever seen!!!! He didn't cover anything but the tile to stay on the floor was plastered with compound, I think b/c he knew he didn't have to cleanup he felt he could be a slob. The only exception to the dumpster tradition was a subdivision that the trades threw EVERYTHING out the nearest window, when the DW was hung a dozer came by and pushed all in a big hole... kinda like a giant flush! Hard on the sider b/c he generally had to made paths through the knee deep crap if he worked before the hangers. I get the idea that tradesmen are not garbage men or the cleaning lady but I think this is different. Some guys don't seem to mind working in their swill- pulling cords and hoses through scraps, walking over waste, etc., not cleaning up until the last day- that is not for me!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I want a remodel framing thread now. 170 studs in 40 hours for me last week.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

OMB said:


> I've done some drywall; a few larger jobs but generally small remodels that I didn't want to involve my regular sub b/c they were less than 10 sheets. The only job I clocked was a 110 sheet project; not cutup but 2/3 was 16' high and 1/3 was a 12' radius at the ridge instead of a peak... took 5 days alone with a top quality result and I'm NOT a drywall guy, so true hanger WILL do better than that.
> When I ran a subdivision there was a hanger that averaged about 40 sheets a day alone and I was told at the time that was good for a solo act in average areas, no large cathedrals, radiuses, small houses. When I subbed it out the deal was one week- 2 days to hang, 3 to finish... only once went over, one week and half day on a 3900sf. He would put enough guys on to meet the schedule, I never concerned myself with it so I never tracked production. Everybody I know works by the piece so why is production a concern?
> 
> As for cleanup, in this region that's easy; GC provides the dumpster, trades fill it. It makes sense to me; you make a big mess, you cleanup a big mess. Many years ago I was part of a remodel that required the taper to protect existing surfaces but he didn't have to do any cleanup... the messiest taper I have ever seen!!!! He didn't cover anything but the tile to stay on the floor was plastered with compound, I think b/c he knew he didn't have to cleanup he felt he could be a slob. The only exception to the dumpster tradition was a subdivision that the trades threw EVERYTHING out the nearest window, when the DW was hung a dozer came by and pushed all in a big hole... kinda like a giant flush! Hard on the sider b/c he generally had to made paths through the knee deep crap if he worked before the hangers. I get the idea that tradesmen are not garbage men or the cleaning lady but I think this is different. Some guys don't seem to mind working in their swill- pulling cords and hoses through scraps, walking over waste, etc., not cleaning up until the last day- that is not for me!





40 sheets a day for 1 man is possible .. But how many will that man put up the next day? 1 man hanging 25 4x12 boards in a 8 hour day is a fair shake imo. It's what the taper sees after a hang that really matters .

I work for G/cs that keep a well organized job site ! But ...I also work for wanna be G/cs [truck ass paper pushers] That leave Their job site up to the trades to manage . Which means ... A cluster ****.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Im going to type a questionaire for the guys.

From 1 to 10; 1 being a gc and 10 being a truck azz paper pusher, where do you see me?

My brother and I hung 140 sheets of 1/2" regular x12' in one day back in the day. 5 bux a sheet. We thought we hit gold 2 days later when we could walk again...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Im going to type a questionaire for the guys.
> 
> From 1 to 10; 1 being a gc and 10 being a truck azz paper pusher, where do you see me?
> 
> My brother and I hung 140 sheets of 1/2" regular x12' in one day back in the day. 5 bux a sheet. We thought we hit gold 2 days later when we could walk again...


You got out of the truck and hung 140 boards In A DAY ! You my Friend are a Working Man!! 

When a G/C won't pull up on the job and get out of his truck because he may get his 40k truck muddy or God forbid he has to step out and get his slip on shoes muddy!!!! THAT'S TRUCK ASS!!! 


When a G/C Pulls up to the end of the drive and calls me on his cell cause its snowing ! THAT'S TRUCK ASS!

When A G/C hasn't laid eyes on His own job site in months .. THAT'S TRUCK ASS! 

Ya'll see where I'm going with this ??:laughing:


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Whatheck said:


> averaging 100sf/hour on our drywall hanging.
> 
> we used to do it at about 185sf/hour.


How long did this reduction take?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I would have loved to see the 140 sheet 2 guys one day hang, that's just bustin:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

In fairness it was all walls.. But yes, we kicked ass. I have yet to this day see two guys beat that. Im sure it happens every day, just not on my jobs. 

My current guy hangs and tapes our basements in one day regardless of size but he rolls up deap..


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> In fairness it was all walls.. But yes, we kicked ass. I have yet to this day see two guys beat that. Im sure it happens every day, just not on my jobs.
> 
> My current guy hangs and tapes our basements in one day regardless of size but he rolls up deap..


What's roll up deap ?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> What's roll up deap ?


Manpower.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

Golden view said:


> ... 170 studs in 40 hours for me last week.


heck, I know a prostitute in Dallas that did 210:whistling


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rwa said:


> heck, I know a prostitute in Dallas that did 210:whistling


I walked into that one:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I walked into that one:laughing:


That's what #210 said:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> That's what #210 said:whistling


:laughing:


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

hdavis said:


> That's what #210 said:whistling



You win!!!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad I could be the butt of your jokes. How many more do I have to give you? I'm here all week.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Golden view said:


> Glad I could be the butt of your jokes. How many more do I have to give you? I'm here all week.


That is also what she said.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Glad I could be the butt of your jokes. How many more do I have to give you? I'm here all week.


OK, OK, I appreciate the setup.

A reno framing thread is a good idea - start one and I'll join in, or I can start one.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

hdavis said:


> OK, OK, I appreciate the setup.
> 
> A reno framing thread is a good idea - start one and I'll join in, or I can start one.


Done. In remodeling forum.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Have 2000+ sf shop coming up, only 15' walls. Shooting for under 2 days, might be long days.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

csv said:


> Have 2000+ sf shop coming up, only 15' walls. Shooting for under 2 days, might be long days.


150 boards? walls and ceilings?


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

blacktop said:


> 150 boards? walls and ceilings?


Walls only, ceiling has been hung. 2000 sf being the walls. I guess rereading it it sounds like it's a 2k+ shop, whoops.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Just finished hanging a 120 board house. (_old plaster house_) The investor wanted the 6 dormer attic converted into 2 bedrooms. It took 2 days for furring all the walls and ceilings. The old Ridgid portable table saw got nice work out ripping strips.

It took us a little over 2 1/2 days to hang.

Not too bad "overall" for 2 guys in their late 50's.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Im going to type a questionaire for the guys.
> 
> From 1 to 10; 1 being a gc and 10 being a truck azz paper pusher, where do you see me?
> 
> My brother and I hung 140 sheets of 1/2" regular x12' in one day back in the day. 5 bux a sheet. We thought we hit gold 2 days later when we could walk again...


Why are GC and paper pusher at the extreme ends of the scale?

1 should be drywaller, 10 should be paper pushing GC.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Today I was an 11, but I wore a nice shiny hard hat..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Today I was an 11, but I wore a nice shiny hard hat..


Uh oh...not a shiny one! That screams newbie..or worse..paper pusher lol! You gotta rough that thing up and slap some stickers on it first.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Crew did about 120sf/ man-hour on my current remodel.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

csv said:


> Have 2000+ sf shop coming up, only 15' walls. Shooting for under 2 days, might be long days.


Ended up hanging this one in about 16 hours, 45 boards. Not bad for for only hanging every other month or so, and hardly ever more than a room.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Correct me please ! You went from 4 4x12 s an hour to 2 4x12s an hour?
> 
> Did I read you right?


I saw that too. But I'm sure that they mean the whole job.

Time to hang, tape and prime divided by hours 

Or I hope so....:blink:


----------



## Macadio (Apr 26, 2021)

Whatheck said:


> I work at a company where we are averaging 100sf/hour on our drywall hanging. This is for up to 10' walls of 5/8 board. I hear that we used to do it at about 185sf/hour.
> 
> What could be the reason for this decreased production?


You would have to hustle and know the next move before it comes about. With no hesitations on how to do it. At all times your brain has already done the job before picking up a tool. At all times your pace will have to be at a constant with a quickness and you will have to break a sweat from beginning to the last screw. A very hard worker with the experience to match it. That's where that person would be excellent doing piece work because "HE TRULY CARES ABOUT PUTTING OUT TOP QUALITY AT THE FASTEST OUTPUT WHICH HE KNOWS WILL MAKE HIM ALOT MORE MONEY for him and the company he works for. Very few hourly men have that. They know weather they move or come in late lazy and hungover it doesn't matter (to an extent) to them how much footage he puts out because he gets a fixed wage. Watch out for them kind of workers because they don't look at your company as needing care and quality. Quality you won't get with an hourly mentality unless you have a good leader/foreman to make the pace and insist on keeping the the quality(company man)


----------

